
Are The Olympics Going To Kill The Internet? We Don't Think So - markbao
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/7/are-the-olympics-going-to-kill-the-internet-we-don-t-think-so
======
jacobbijani
That all sounds SO ridiculous. Two people in one office breaking the entire
internet? _What?_

What is with articles that portray the internet as one computer you can OOPS
accidentally break. I thought allyinsider was credible.

